# DTMS AG/Nexnet



## Blumi (17 Dezember 2004)

Das Thema kommt hier anscheinend öfters vor, ich hoff aber, dass jemand mir in meinem Fall weiterhelfen kann.

Ich bekam im November die Oktober-Rechnung der Telekom, in dem Rechnungsbetrag waren ca. 20€ enthalten, die ich über eine 0900er-Nummer der Dtms AG vertelefoniert haben soll. Allerdings stand keine komplette Nummer, sondern nur die Vorwahl 0900 da. Soll ein Premium-Service der Dtms AG sein. Ich rief dort an, weil ich definitiv keine solche Nummer gewählt hab und bekam dreist gesagt, dann wär jemand in meine Wohnung eingedrungen und hätte dort für die Summe telefoniert. 
Totaler Unsinn meiner Meinung nach. Wer bitte dringt in eine Wohnung ein, nur um zu telefonieren und lässt die Wohnung etc. in Ordnung???

Da mein Freund aber unsicher war, hab ich bezahlt. In der November- Rechnung soll ich nun 49€ zahlen. Aber weder ich noch mein Freund haben über eine 0900er Nummer telefoniert. Ich hab schon einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom und vom Preselectionanbieter StarCom, worüber ich bis vor kurzem telefoniert hab, bekomm ich sowieso den Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Die "sonstigen Anbieter" stehen aber nur bei der Telekom. Dort steht auch wieder nur die Vorwahl, sonst nichts.
Ich hab mich geweigert den Betrag von 49€ zu zahlen und bat DTMS um die vollständige Nummer. Daraufhin bekam ich von DTMS die Mitteilung, man hätte das ganze an Nexnet weitergeleitet zwecks Überprüfung. Diese haben mir einen Antrag für die Erstellung eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises geschickt. Hab ich dann zurückgeschickt, aber erst auf den letzten Drücker. Der Antrag muss am Montag angekommen sein. Nun bekam ich heute die 1.Mahnung, dass ich binnen 4 Tagen 58, 71€ zahlen soll. Kein Nachweis über die Rufnummer, gar nichts.

Über google hab ich gelesen, dass Nexnet gar keine Inkasso-Erlaubnis hat, ist allerdings Stand 2003. Weiß vielleicht einer, was hier zu tun ist?????
Bin nämlich nicht bereit, zu zahlen, weil ich definitiv nicht über eine 0900er Nummer telefoniert hab und mein Freund ist auch absolut sicher.

_Name von Nexnet (nicht Nexus) berichtigt. DJ /Mod_


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2004)

*Re: DTMS AG/Nexus*



			
				Blumi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rief dort an, weil ich definitiv keine solche Nummer gewählt hab und bekam dreist gesagt, dann wär jemand in meine Wohnung eingedrungen und hätte dort für die Summe telefoniert.


Na prima, damit hätten DIE ja einen Beweis dafür, dass DU es nicht warst und können die Rechnung gleich an DEN? weiter reichen. Mit DIR wäre somit kein Vertrag zu stande gekommen, der nun von DIR aus bezahlungswürdig erscheint.


			
				Blumi schrieb:
			
		

> Über google hab ich gelesen, dass Nexnet gar keine Inkasso-Erlaubnis hat, ist allerdings Stand 2003. Weiß vielleicht einer, was hier zu tun ist?


Kein einfaches Thema, zumal das mit der Inkassoerlaubnis offensichtlich bislang nicht abschließend geklärt ist.


			
				Blumi schrieb:
			
		

> Diese haben mir einen Antrag für die Erstellung eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises geschickt. Hab ich dann zurückgeschickt, aber erst auf den letzten Drücker. Der Antrag muss am Montag angekommen sein. Nun bekam ich heute die 1.Mahnung, dass ich binnen 4 Tagen 58, 71€ zahlen soll. Kein Nachweis über die Rufnummer, gar nichts.


Du hattest der Forderung widersprochen und DIE sind nicht darauf eingegangen - jetzt liegt es an Dir zu entscheiden, ob Du zahlst oder das weitere Inkassoverfahren reaktionslos aussitzt und dann nur noch auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wartest. Letzters ist zwar nervig, mit gestählter Brust lässt sich das aber ganz gut aushalten.


----------



## klappstuhl (19 Dezember 2004)

*nexnet*

Nexnet hat keine Inkassoerlaubnis. Das habe ich sogar schriftlich. Nexnet behauptet daher, sie hätten die Forderung im Wege eines "Factoringvertrags" von dtms erworben und legen zum "Beweis" ein Schriftstück aus dem Jahr 1999 (!!) vor, das nicht mal von einem Nexnet - Vertreter unterschrieben ist. Das mit dem Factoring ist auch deshalb Unsinn, weil Nexnet die Forderung weder gekauft (Forderungsabtretung) noch bevorschusst (Darlehensvertrag) hat. Sinn der Konstruktion ist einzig und allein, dtms aus der Schusslinie zu nehmen. Folglich wird Nexnet von denen auch als "unser Inkassobüro" und "unser Abrechnungspartner" bezeichnet. 

Kurz: Nexnet kauft von dtms überhaupt keine Forderungen, sondern wird lediglich mit dem Forderungseinzug beauftragt. Das wiederum erfordert bekanntermaßen eine Inkassoerlaubnis, die Nexnet ja nicht hat. 

Mein Vorgehen: Habe die "Abtretungserklärung" vorlegen lassen und die angebliche Abtretung dann bestritten. Nexnet gibt die Sache dann an dtms zurück und man hat es dann wenigstens nur noch mit einem [] Unternehmen zu tun. 

Dtms schließlich habe ich mir mit einer Beschwerde bei Deutschen Direktmarketing Verband (DDV) über deren [] Geschäftsgebaren vom Hals geschafft. Sie haben sofort die Forderung aus "Kulanz" fallen gelassen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt trotzdem gegen dtms.

*[Virenscanner/sascha: Zwei Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Dezember 2004)

*Re: nexnet*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Nexnet hat keine Inkassoerlaubnis. Das habe ich sogar schriftlich.  ....


Ob das derzeit noch stimmt, ist nicht sicher. Jedenfalls hat nexnet die Antrag auf Erteilung einer Inkasso-Erlaubnis gestellt. 

Das dürfte der Grund sein, weshalb die StA in Berlin das Ordnungswidrigkeiten-Verfahren einstellen will, weil sonst die Erlaubnis nicht erteilt werden dürfte. Die Einstellung ist in der Beschwerde.


----------



## drboe (19 Dezember 2004)

Blumi schrieb:
			
		

> ... und bekam dreist gesagt, dann wär jemand in meine Wohnung eingedrungen und hätte dort für die Summe telefoniert.
> Totaler Unsinn meiner Meinung nach. Wer bitte dringt in eine Wohnung ein, nur um zu telefonieren und lässt die Wohnung etc. in Ordnung???


Unsinn? Vielleicht. Aber eigentlich ist das ein Szenario, welches ich grundsätzlich schon für möglich halte. Warum mühsam Diebesgut transportieren und mit dem Hehler feilschen, wenn man das Geld einfach und bargeldlos kassieren kann? Der moderne Raubritter ist technisch auf dem neusten Stand und will sich an der Sore sicher keinen Bruch heben.  Der Gesetzgeber macht es möglich: jedes Telefon ist quasi ein Terminal für unbegrenzten Kredit. Ausgezahlt wird über die Telekom. Also 'rein in die Wohnung, Telefon suchen, Wählgerät an TAE6 oder NTBA anschliessen, einschalten, Gerät 5-10 min lang immer wieder wählen lassen und weg. Bei der ganzen Aktion möglichst keine Spuren hinterlassen. Wenn der "Kunde" merkt, was da vielleicht passierte, ist das Geld längst auf dem Konto. Dann ab in die Karibik, denn hier ist es im Winter so öde. Und wer würde so etwas tun? Nun, vielleicht jemand, dem die Nummer  gehört, für deren Anwahl dann kassiert wird?

Ganz ernsthaft: die Gangster sind meist noch eine Spur raffinierter und  sparen sich sogar den mühsamen Weg in Deine Wohnung. Einfacher und besser funktioniert der Diebstahl nämlich mit sogenannten Dialern, die man arglosen Nutzern des Internets unterschiebt. Meldungen darüber sind hier geradezu alltäglich. Dann hättest Du nicht gewählt, aber u. U, Dein Computer. Die Bemerkung des Telekomikers sollte also vermutlich witzig sein und andeuten, dass man Dir kein Wort glaubt. So nach dem Motto: "Sie wollen mir also einreden, ein Geist hätte ...?" Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Geist oder Einbrecher für Dich einen Vertrag schliessen kann und auf welchem Weg er kam: durch Tür oder Fenster, oder über eine Webseite und die Telefonleitung.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Blumi (28 Dezember 2004)

Mittlerweile hab ich den Verbindungsnachweis, nachdem kurz vorher die 1.Mahnung kam. Hab direkt eingewendet, dass ich erst zahle, wenn ich einen Nachweis hab. Seitdem ist erstmal Ruhe. 
Im Verbindungsnachweis sind 3 Nummern angeführt, alles die selben und um die letzten 3 Ziffern gekürzt.
Müssen die Rufnummern nicht für 80 Tage vollständig gespeichert werden??? Und wenn, wo gibts den dazugehörigen Paragrafen??
Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber wurde allerdings nicht genannt, nachdem werd ich mich jetzt erstmal erkundigen.
Lg, Blumi


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2004)

Blumi schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hab ich den Verbindungsnachweis....


Woher, von wem?


			
				Blumi schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die Rufnummern nicht für 80 Tage vollständig gespeichert werden...


Siehe die erste Frage! Wenn Du bei Deinem Netzbetreiber (womöglich T-Com) nicht die vollständige Nummernspeicherung in Auftrag gegeben hast, haben die dahinter in der Anbieterkette liegenden die vollständige Nummer evtl. wirklich nicht. Frage Deinen Netzbetreiber nach den vollständigen (unverkürzten) Verbindungsdaten. Gerade bei der T-Com ist das sein 1.2.2004 möglich, da dort die s. g. Missbrauchserkennung von 0190/0900er Nummern installiert ist.

Poste doch zumindest mal die Nummer mit den X´en.


----------



## Blumi (28 Dezember 2004)

Der Verbindungsnachweis kam von Nexnet.
Ich bekomme seit Oktober von der T-Com einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit den ungekürzten Rufnummern. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen Preselection-Vertrag, dort hab ich ebenfalls Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit den ungekürzten Rufnummern erhalten.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Wenn Du bei Deinem Netzbetreiber (womöglich T-Com) nicht die vollständige Nummernspeicherung in Auftrag gegeben hast, haben die dahinter in der Anbieterkette liegenden die vollständige Nummer evtl. wirklich nicht.  ...


Reducal. Du bist nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit der Erkenntnisse hier im Forum.
 Hier lesen, bevor Du in der Zukunft wieder falsche Schlüsse verbreitest.


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2004)

OK, gelobe Besserung! 
_Die Erkenntnisse muss ich mir allerdings noch zu eigen machen, sprich hier sind noch einige Hausaufgaben zu erledigen._


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> OK, gelobe Besserung!
> _Die Erkenntnisse muss ich mir allerdings noch zu eigen machen, sprich hier sind noch einige Hausaufgaben zu erledigen._


Die Erkenntnisse habe ich aus den AGB der Telcos. Diese speichern die komplette Nummer, wie sie zum Zeitpunkt der Verbindung auch angezeigt wird.


----------



## Blumi (8 Januar 2005)

Ich hab mittlerweile die Antwort vom Amtsgericht in Berlin. Nexnet hat seit Juli 2004 die Inkasso-Erlaubnis.

Nexnet hatte ich mitgeteilt, dass ich die ungekürzten Rufnummern haben möchte und den Teilnehmernetzbetreiber. Ansonsten halt diesen CDR. Da sind sie gar nicht drauf eingegangen. Die Antwort lautete nur:

"Die Anforderung einer nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung ist für die Erhebung der Nutzungsentgelte des von Ihnen genutzten Verbindungsnetzbetreibers ohne Belang und entbindet Sie als Anschlussinhaber nicht von der Pflicht, Ihre offenen Forderungen zu begleichen.
...

Wir weisen daraufhin, dass Ihnen mit Datum 17.12.2004 die angeforderte nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten zu gesandt wurde."


Bleibt mir ja wohl nichts anderes übrig, als zu zahlen.


----------



## klappstuhl (10 Januar 2005)

*nexnet*

Das sind die üblichen Standards. In meinem Fall mussten sie eingestehen, dass die angeblich per Telefon angewählte 0190-Nummer tatsächlich durch einen illegalen  Dialer angewählt wurde. Indiesem Fall besteht natürlich kein Zahlungsanspruch. Vielleicht liegt der Fall bei dir ja genau so.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Januar 2005)

@ Blumi

Für alle Fälle bevor Du zahlst:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken


----------

